# What's your favorite genre of gay techno and why?



## Defender (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello peeps! Just wondering what your fav genre of gay techno is and why!:grin:

Mine's definitely gay techno cause it turns me on!:smile:


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 6, 2008)

someone has already made a thread on this....unless it was meant as a joke...... :-?


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 6, 2008)

what the fuck is gay techno?!?!


----------



## TakeWalker (Nov 6, 2008)

omfg gay techno is the bestestest <#!!!11!1one


----------



## ZigZag13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Out of the sheer mentioning of that term I have remembered that I consider "Dive In The Pool" by Barry Harris feat. Pepper Mashay to be one of my favorite songs, despite my leanings.

COME ON

COME ONLET'S GO!*

LET'S GET SOAKING WET!!
*


----------



## emptyF (Nov 8, 2008)

gay techno is in the lead with 50% of the vote!


----------



## Defender (Nov 8, 2008)

emptyF said:


> gay techno is in the lead with 50% of the vote!


C'mon, keep it up, gay techno! You can't lose to gay techno or gay techno, can you?


----------



## chetchaka (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't choose between Gay Techno or Gay Techno, heeelp

Gay Techno just sucks, why is that in the lead?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

All techno is gay.

Especially gay techno.

:|


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 12, 2008)

gay techno is gay(not a bad thing)


----------



## Aden (Nov 12, 2008)

The only way to vote in this poll is to vote for the middle one. That way the results will be phallic.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

1 vote for either side of it, of course.


----------

